# Aster for honey



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Does anyone know if bees use asters for pollen or nectar or both? If for honey, how does it taste? I understand it crystalizes quickly. Is that true?
Thanks!
Bees love aster nector and pollon. They will usually mix it with goldenrod. The honey will crystalize quickly from 2 weeks to 2 months. It has a strong taste but I have many customers that prefer it above all other honeys.

------------------
Clinton Bemrose
just South of Lansing Michigan


----------



## barbeebee (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks Clinton,

I'm a novice beekeeper that has been keeping bees, learning less for about 30 years! We have aster and my husband likes to mow in the fall. I always want him to wait and leave the aster for the bees. Now, he won't mind waiting.

Barb


----------

